# Getting a Genie but keeping HD DVR... a few questions



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay, I don't know how to search for this without just asking... so thanks!

So, we've had DirecTV for 2.5 years. We have 2 HD DVRs with whole home DVR (so we've been able to record 4 shows). Our 2 other TVs have just had very basic boxes, no DVR service at all.

I called to see about what promotions were available earlier this week and scored a Genie with 2 mini-Genie boxes for FREE! They even mailed it directly to us for self-install, so totally free.

They are also letting us keep one of our HD DVRs. However, we obviously have to replace one of them with the new Genie box. I asked the lady on the phone if we would lose all the previously recorded shows on the one we replace. She said no, that with the whole home service, we should not lose anything.

But it doesn't make a lot of sense to me... if the local box goes away, how would the other box be able to access those programs? I think what she said might be right if we only had 1 HD DVR and just receivers. Do you think it's true with the 2 HD DVRs?

If indeed I am correct and we will lose the programming, is there a way to back up those programs or move them to a computer or anything? 

Another question... once we hook up the Genie, she told us we will be able to record 7 shows (5 from Genie, 2 from HD DVR). Will the whole home service make that seamless? Will the HD DVR be able to play the shows from the Genie? It's an HR24-200. 

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IF the DVR is gone, so are the shows in it.

However, my suggestion is to keep both DVRs and replace the SD boxes with the two minis. this will put you over the 8 tuner limit that may have and would need DirecTV to come and replace your current LNB and install a SWM16.

if you keep one HDDVR and the Genie you can indeed record up to 7 shows (keep both DVRs and you can record up to 9!). Playback of the shows among eh Genie and the HDDVR is no different than what you have now.


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think we have to send back one of our HD DVRs. Although nobody actually mentioned that, the instruction sheet says it's a $135 fee if we don't return the HD DVR in 7 days. I guess I am going to have to call them. Maybe they'll let us keep it and return one of the minis instead...

We already have a Swm box, but not sure if it's a Swm16 or not.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Another option if you keep both HDDVRs would be to set one of them to a single tuner. If you do that then you won't have to change your LNB and add a SWM16.
 Also, call customer SVC and ask about keeping it. Talk to several people before you take no as an answer.

#)


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'd be more than happy with 8 recordings, so that should work... :sigh: Why don't the CSRs ever know what they are talking about?


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Called them, the first person I talked with worked it all out and we are keeping both of our DVRs. She's sending a shipping label for one of the minis. I still feel like this was way too easy and there's a shoe waiting to drop, but for now, I'll roll with it. She also said we didn't need to change anything with our Swim box... so I don't know if that means we already have a Swim 16 or what...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is very doubtful you have an SWM16. Do you have one coax or four coax coming from your dish? If only one, then you have a maximum of 8 tuners (you would have an SWM LNB in the dish). If four, then look at where they go. They could be going to an SWM8 or an SWM16. In either case it will be a gray box with multiple input and output connections, and should be marked as to what it is.

If you have only 8 tuner capacity, you will need to go into satellite setup on one of your DVRs and change it to single tuner operation. That's the easiest solution, although you could also push DirecTV to upgrade you to an SWM16.

So by returning one of the clients, you will have the Genie, two DVRs, and one mini on your four TVs, right? That should work well, and you won't lose any existing recordings.


----------



## cmd1031 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thought I'd update how things have gone since I posted...

First, someone asked the model # of the equipment I was sent- the Genie is HR44-500, and the mini is a C41-500. 

I tried to connect the Genie one day last week (Tuesday, I believe). Got everything hooked up, completed the over the phone activation, and then... it didn't work. Kept saying "cabling error." So I called tech support, and of course, they had to send out a technician, which with our schedules, was what we were trying to avoid in the first place and why we had them shipped. :bang We scheduled for the following Sunday.

So then I asked if I could re-connect my old HD-DVR so we wouldn't be without TV for almost a week and if I needed to do anything special. She said yep, just plug it back in and it will work. It worked that night, then the next day, it kept saying I needed to refresh the activation. So I tried re-setting and going on-line. Nothing happened. I called DirecTV... and their system was going through a 4 hour update, so they couldn't help me. At 11pm, he kept saying I could try again in 4 hours. Sure. Finally got someone to reactivate the next day. I think what happened is when I connected the Genie, I activated it, so on-line it was showing the access card # for that box, not my HD-DVR. But the tech should have known this, right? All in all, we were without service for the better part of 2 days. And missed several series recordings. Not the end of the world, but annoying none-the-less.

The tech came out yesterday and everything is hooked up and working fine. I wasn't there, so I'm not sure if he changed the Swim box. 

Some notes on the Genie...
1) Why aren't there more options for whole home access than just "local playlist" or "all?" It would be nice to be able to see the playlists from specific DVRs, and not have to scroll through ALL to find stuff. Really crappy in this day and age.

2) The "On Demand" interface is still HORRIBLE. You can kind of find stuff by broad category, but there are no other filters. Again, SUPER crappy, even compared to Comcast's interface in 2008!

3) There is no "stop" button on the Genie remotes. :headscratch: While not a HUGE deal, sometimes I like to stop a program and either delete it or manage it, and now that requires extra clicks. Just dumb... fortunately, our old remotes still work with the Genie and the installer left them all with us. We have extras for reasons I can't remember. :righton:

4) Why does it take the guide SO LONG to update when you reset or hook up new equipment? So frustrating to not be able to re-program my series options to the new Genie (or be able to import them, but that's a big dream away, I imagine!). 

All in all, I believe this took 6 calls to DirecTV and an installation visit, for something that was supposed to be "super simple." I plan to complain. I at least want a 2-day service credit.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cmd1031 said:


> Some notes on the Genie...
> 1) Why aren't there more options for whole home access than just "local playlist" or "all?" It would be nice to be able to see the playlists from specific DVRs, and not have to scroll through ALL to find stuff. Really crappy in this day and age.
> 
> *OH How many times we have collectively said this!*
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmd1031 said:


> 4) Why does it take the guide SO LONG to update when you reset or hook up new equipment?


As far as when the equipment is new, the guide data is a huge file and downloading at one time would mean that the installer would have to wait a couple of hours once they activate a receiver. if it was my choice, let the receiver download one hour of guide data instead of 4 or more, this way I can be done more quicker activating these receivers....


----------

